
Microsoft Cognitive Services: Introducing the Seeing AI App [video] - augb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2mC-NUAmMk&feature=youtu.be
======
augb
This [1] seems to have a bit more information on the Seeing AI project.

[1] [http://www.pivothead.com/build/](http://www.pivothead.com/build/)

